

Steve Jobs Preparing for First TV Appearance (1978) (97 Seconds) - lionhearted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ogsI2OAYWnk

======
lionhearted
arnoldwh mentioned it here -

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2922846>

This really blows me away - amazing contrast between that and how highly
polished he is now. Shows how far people can go with persistence and chutzpah.
Inspirational.

